# Weird and Interesting shit your family has



## Burgers in the ass (Feb 14, 2018)

One of my relatives has a copy of Mein Kampf


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 14, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> One of my relatives has a copy of Mein Kampf



one of mine does too holy shit


----------



## sperginity (Feb 14, 2018)

One of my relatives is buried with a copy of the true crime book Lobster Boy. That's basically the same thing


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 14, 2018)

A pair of brass knuckles from my great grandfather, which he used as a cop to beat the fuck out of people.



Burgers in the ass said:


> One of my relatives has a copy of Mein Kampf



I have a copy of Mein Kampf.  It's an almost unreadably shitty book by an asshole.  I have probably read the majority of it but only by flipping around when its stupidity and turgid prose got on my nerves so much I couldn't stand it any more.

It is honestly not a great menace of a book that will ever take the world by storm.  It's just like if Dianetics were written from a KILL DA J00ZE perspective.


----------



## QueenBurritoSupreme (Feb 14, 2018)

Debilitating mental illness.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 14, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> one of mine does too holy shit


Mom?


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 14, 2018)

my brother has an Overwatch ass mousepad


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 14, 2018)

When my grandfather died a few years ago  they sent us a wooden triangle with an American flag folded inside. 

He fought in the Pacific and captured a NIP sword from a dead Lt. jap which he sent back home which my bastard relatives sold. 

He is buried in Arlington along with my grandmother....but goddam do I wish I had that sword.


----------



## LofaSofa (Feb 14, 2018)

My great grandma has shrunken heads from her sister.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Feb 14, 2018)

A plastic Bullet my Granda was hit with during a riot.


----------



## Somsnosa (Feb 14, 2018)

My cousin owns a Ponzi scam and we're still unsure how to deal with it


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 14, 2018)

my dad also owns a first edition of Hunt for Red October


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 14, 2018)

i feel like this is one big power level trap


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 14, 2018)

My granddad brought back Hitler's canoe from Berlin.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 14, 2018)

okay fine

my dad owns slot machines and uses them for decoration


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 14, 2018)

One of my distant relatives sends me 3-4 hour long voicemails a day about conspiracies and other theories and has a jar with an unknown green liquid in it.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 14, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> My granddad brought back Hitler's canoe from Berlin.


Bawh-bee?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 14, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> When my grandfather died a few years ago  they sent us a wooden triangle with an American flag folded inside.
> 
> He fought in the Pacific and captured a NIP sword from a dead Lt. jap which he sent back home which my bastard relatives sold.
> 
> He is buried in Arlington along with my grandmother....but goddam do I wish I had that sword.



I am seriously jealous of one of my friends whose dad killed a German officer and took his diesel Mercedes that weighed literally over a ton.  I wonder whatever happened to it.  It was beautiful.  It cost him more to ship it home than it was worth.  There were also legal disputes about whether Americans were allowed to keep shit like this, but he basically said fuck you, bring it.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Feb 14, 2018)

The weird thing they left was me. Thanks mom and dad.....you cunt rags..


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 14, 2018)

My dad gave me his old copy of the First Edition core rulebook for Vampire: The Masquerade he bought way back in 1993 as a gift for my eighteenth birthday.

In fact, my Dad introduced me to tabletop RPG's in general and while he is mainly a D&D guy, he played a lot of Vampire with my mom and uncle back when my mom was pregnant with me, and when I was a baby.

It's still in very good condition and I treasure it to this day. First Edition VTM is my favorite edition of the game.

My mom owns several guns as well.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 14, 2018)

There's a journal in my family that was written during the Oregon Trail times that was passed down. Of course one of my relatives lost the damn book so I'll never be able to read the journal.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 14, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Bawh-bee?


He DID kill fidy men and got his shins blown off.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Feb 14, 2018)

$750,000 of debt.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 14, 2018)

there's a lot of things my family has, i just can't say because of power leveling


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a War Merit Medal 1939 from WW2, and a war torn Afghanistan Flag (gifted by a friend who was in Afghanistan) .


----------



## MisterNeanderthal (Feb 14, 2018)

jack shit


----------



## Rokko (Feb 14, 2018)

A letter describing how the russians killed the brother of my grandfather.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 14, 2018)

My uncle has a basement full of weed. My bio dad has a Mannequin head he painted to resemble himself.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 14, 2018)

carltondanks said:


> there's a lot of things my family has, i just can't say because of power leveling


Just admit you main Gunslinger + Frontier Justice


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 14, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Just admit you main Gunslinger + Frontier Justice


this thing ain't on autopilot, son


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a haunted porcelain doll and a stuffed animal of a lamb from... the 1930s, I think? Not 100% sure.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 14, 2018)

A hand drawn sketch/painting of me as a toddler by my great grandmother(?) Apparently she was locally famous.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 14, 2018)

My dad has some unexpected reading material hidden in the garage.
-The Anarchist Cookbook, in case I decide I want to build explosives because I'm a moron
-Practical LSD Manufacture, which I read. LSD is not practical to manufacture, it looks like a fucking pain. No LSD for me, thanks. 
-The Art and Science of Dumpster Diving, which is actually a facinating read. 
-Like, three books on growing weed and psychedelic plants. 

I'm half expecting to find 20+ year old weed someday.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 14, 2018)

- My dad has a WWI-era Brodie helmet. 
- I have a Beretta M1935 my grandad brought back from WWII. Gunsmith told me it's not safe to fire though. Damn rust. 
- My mom gave me a pouch of my great-grandfather's tobacco. I'm sure it's gone to shit by now (considering he died before 1950).


----------



## c-no (Feb 14, 2018)

An aunt of mine owns some guns, one of them being what at first looked like a revolver was actually some sort of gun that holds a single shotgun shell. She also had a musket.


----------



## Goofy Logic (Feb 15, 2018)

Dad still has the IBM 086 computer he bought in the early 80s.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 15, 2018)

c-no said:


> An aunt of mine owns some guns, one of them being what at first looked like a revolver was actually some sort of gun that holds a single shotgun shell. She also had a musket.


Although I couldn't tell you without seeing it, the LeMat revolver held a full chamber of black powder charges as well as a blast from a shotgun.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 15, 2018)

a still-in-use wall hanging rotary phone


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 15, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> My dad has some unexpected reading material hidden in the garage.
> -The Anarchist Cookbook, in case I decide I want to build explosives because I'm a moron
> -Practical LSD Manufacture, which I read. LSD is not practical to manufacture, it looks like a fucking pain. No LSD for me, thanks.
> -The Art and Science of Dumpster Diving, which is actually a facinating read.
> ...


Your dad sounds like a riot.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Feb 15, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> When my grandfather died a few years ago  they sent us a wooden triangle with an American flag folded inside.
> 
> He fought in the Pacific and captured a NIP sword from a dead Lt. jap which he sent back home which my bastard relatives sold.
> 
> He is buried in Arlington along with my grandmother....but goddam do I wish I had that sword.


I have a type 26 japanese revolver (with the imperial chrysanthemum engraved on it) from my pappy that he got in the pacific
supposedly there was a sword too but it's probably in a closet somewhere

anything else is too :powerlevel:


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 15, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> a still-in-use wall hanging rotary phone


See, that's pretty cool. My grandparents had one but it didn't work. They built a little cabinet into it and used it as a spice rack.



RadicalCentrist said:


> I have a type 26 japanese revolver (with the imperial chrysanthemum engraved on it) from my pappy that he got in the pacific
> supposedly there was a sword too but it's probably in a closet somewhere


You saying you got a blade but you don't study the blade?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 15, 2018)

Some dudes Military Canteen, Returning Service booklet from WWII,   Original Vinyl Star Wars Poster, Medals/trinkets from WWII and a thank you letter from a Duke (We still don't know how the hell we got one)


----------



## Benine Bovine (Feb 15, 2018)

When we moved into our new house, we found a pack of bullets from the war hidden in the roof of a small hideout.  Weird how a place can change over a few generations


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 15, 2018)

A little rare comic panel snippet of Snoopie laying on top of a dog house saying "fuck it".

Also, I guess, a GHANA coin.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 15, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> My dad has some unexpected reading material hidden in the garage.
> -The Anarchist Cookbook, in case I decide I want to build explosives because I'm a moron



Do not use Anarchist Cookbook recipes, ever.  A lot of them, deliberately or otherwise, omit or distort processes to make it extremely likely they'll end up in your own death rather than that of whoever you planed to use them on.  The instructions on dynamite in particular are shockingly bad considering how to do it right was already common knowledge.

The whole Anarchist Cookbook should really just be called "how to blow up your kitchen you stupid fuck."


----------



## Van Darkholme (Feb 15, 2018)

Short lifespans.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Feb 15, 2018)

A newspaper clipping of my great Aunt and Uncle at a party with a five year old George Harrison and his parents. My great-uncle did the accounts for the bus company that George's father worked at.


----------



## Big Nasty (Feb 15, 2018)

Last year, I went with an old relative of mine to pick up some tools that he wanted to pass on to me, because he was like Bob Chandler old and had no use for them anymore. Then, he showed me a zip gun he kept in his shed. He told me I could have it if I wanted to. I didn't take it though, because I assumed that possession of an improvised firearm is illegal as fuck.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 15, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Do not use Anarchist Cookbook recipes, ever.  A lot of them, deliberately or otherwise, omit or distort processes to make it extremely likely they'll end up in your own death rather than that of whoever you planed to use them on.  The instructions on dynamite in particular are shockingly bad considering how to do it right was already common knowledge.
> 
> The whole Anarchist Cookbook should really just be called "how to blow up your kitchen you stupid fuck."


Umm... How exactly did you become so well versed in proper dynamite recipes?


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Feb 15, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Umm... How exactly did you become so well versed in proper dynamite recipes?


It's called an education you silly person.  Have you heard of books?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 15, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Umm... How exactly did you become so well versed in proper dynamite recipes?



I am a fan of chemistry.

Is science now a bad thing?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 15, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I am a fan of chemistry.
> 
> Is science now a bad thing?


I'll take your word for it, but I'll be real disappointed if you go Unabomber on us.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 15, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Your dad sounds like a riot.


My parents mellowed out a lot after having me but they got up to some crazy stuff back in the day. They were D&D playing metalheads who may or may not have gotten into legal trouble for marijuana possesion in the late 80's.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Feb 16, 2018)

My family has a piece of the Berlin Wall. If you look closely, you can even see some of the graffiti on it.

Iirc, my aunt was visiting Europe while the wall was being taken down, and gave my mom a piece as a souvenir.


----------



## polonium (Feb 17, 2018)

Van Darkholme said:


> Short lifespans.


Barely any of the males in our family live a long time, most develop cancer after mid-50s.
Sup, make-the-most-of-it-while-you-can buddy!


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 17, 2018)

Spanish maracas that are almost a century old, authentic WW2 weaponry (at least three of my family members served in WW2 and all of them survived), a shitload of medical problems while living really long, a brick of my mother's school, an image of my great-great-grandmother, and a die with fives on all sides.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a huge archive of personal documents from my great grandfather. My great aunts were single and lived in their parents house their whole life and kept everything of his because they both doted on him. I have all the usual stuff, birth certificates and things but I also have tons of day to day letters, bills, bank statements, school reports, military letters (my ggf was a Regimental Sergeant Major as well as a Yeoman of the Guard.) I have a Christmas card sent to him and signed by Prince Edward before he was king. Endless folders of newspaper clippings, medical records, everything. Lastly I have his death certificate. It's basically the most complete archive of the life of a single human being I think I've ever seen. I'm intending to scan it all eventually.


----------



## LordofTendons (Feb 18, 2018)

My mother has a traffic light in her back yard (purchased not stolen).

My father is a Vietnam veteran who has a bullet that missed him by inches, but it didn't happen in Vietnam. It happened in Pakistan. 

I have a store fixture from the local FAO Schwarz that closed a few years ago. It's in my hobby room.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Feb 18, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> It's basically the most complete archive of the life of a single human being I think I've ever seen.



https://sonichu.com/cwcki


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Feb 19, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> https://sonichu.com/cwcki


I said 'life' and 'human being.'


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 19, 2018)

My Brazilian aunt collects tribal bows and arrows for decorating her finished basement.

My nana (on my dad's side) owned a copy of the original newspaper headlining the sinking of the Titanic that her own mother kept (she was born a year later), but was sadly lost when she moved next door to her daughter (another aunt). She also passed on to me a pretty golden butterfly brooch that dates back to around the 1880s.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 24, 2018)

My maternal great-grandpa has one of his legs preserved at the Mayo Clinic. You see, he was a butcher and accidentally spilled a bunch of hot water over one of his legs (he was wearing khaki pants). That's how he ended up with a scar that looked like a bald eagle. Eventually, diabetes kicked in and he had to get his leg amputated, but it was preserved and kept there.

My sister and her husband went there to go see it, but the place told her that it's now in storage since they had to make room for other stuff.


----------



## Totally Unique Username (Mar 24, 2018)

A potentially radioactive orange juicer. One of the old glass ones. Supposedly if you have an old green glass juicer and it glows under a blacklight it's radioactive. Not a lot, but it will register on a Geiger counter. I have the thing now, but I don't use it just in case it is radioactive. It was my grandmother's so it's the right vintage at least.


----------



## Goofy Logic (Mar 24, 2018)

Totally Unique Username said:


> A potentially radioactive orange juicer. One of the old glass ones. Supposedly if you have an old green glass juicer and it glows under a blacklight it's radioactive. Not a lot, but it will register on a Geiger counter. I have the thing now, but I don't use it just in case it is radioactive. It was my grandmother's so it's the right vintage at least.


I've heard of those.  The glass contains Uranium if it glows green under a blacklight.  Uranium was also used in ceramic colors and glazes up until the 1930's because of how strong it makes the dish.

My Dad has his father's British Marching compass that originally had a glowing arrow for north.  That arrow is actually radium paint, and while I haven't measured it, because it was made by Canadian Kodak (CKC), I suspect it has a lot more radium in it than other models and potentially dangerous as a result.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 24, 2018)

My mom collects antique farm tools despite not owning a farm(yet she gets so bad when I dropped 6 blacks in chains off in her back yard... yes we needed  to get that joke out of the way) 

She has a chicken caponizer. I won't sit need the fucking thing, it scares me to death.

If you don't know what a capon is, it's a castrated rooster. It's a very very scary tool for males to be around.


----------



## Totally Unique Username (Mar 24, 2018)

Goofy Logic said:


> I've heard of those.  The glass contains Uranium if it glows green under a blacklight.  Uranium was also used in ceramic colors and glazes up until the 1930's because of how strong it makes the dish.
> 
> My Dad has his grandfathers British Marching compass that originally had a glowing arrow for north.  That arrow is actually radium paint, and while I haven't measured it, because it was made by Canadian Kodak (CKC), I suspect it has a lot more radium in it than other models and potentially dangerous as a result.



That's what it is, Uranium. I had forgotten the details and I was too lazy to Google it.

Thanks for the info. I should have gotten it though. Sorry.

That's pretty cool about the compass.


----------



## Lunete (Mar 28, 2018)

My grandpa has a drawing of Jesus that he did himself back in the sixties. But he drew him with stringy hair really creepy eyeballs. It used to scare me as a child.
The weirdest thing about this is that my grandma is a total Bible thumper, so how she's allowed creepy meth head Jesus to hang on their wall is beyond me.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 28, 2018)

Nothing because my family is anti-hoarder. They get rid of everything, including many of my old toys.

:powerlevel: I'm BR and SEGA released here various weird games for Genesis and Master System that don't exist nowhere else in the world, I had one of these games (they're mostly shit btw, but still extremely rare collectors items), I lost it, my family simply disposed it! Fuck them.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 28, 2018)

A little Arabian tea set my grandfather looted from the Grand Mufti of Palestine's palace in the 1930s.
How he managed to get it back to the UK unbroken is a miracle...Also, the same war goes on forever.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a human skull in my bedroom.  A friend had been a nursing student when it was damaged and was permitted to "dispose of it".  He kept it, and when he passed away he left it to me because he knows I love shit like that.  I have it on my dresser next to my bed, and pull it out every Halloween to give kids candy from it.


----------



## IceGray (Mar 28, 2018)

1) A distinction medal of dad's exemplary academic performance at university.

2) Programming manuals for machine code back in the very old days of Apple 2 computers.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 28, 2018)

Several hundred acres of plantation land since ~1720 and a deed for it stamped with George I's seal.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Mar 28, 2018)

Holy water, usually kept in a Poland Spring bottle. I don't think it's that weird. 

The really creepy troll doll my aunt used to keep was pretty weird.



Spoiler: It looked something like this, except it was naked and had a flaccid dick.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 28, 2018)

My dad has this autographed picture from a Playboy playmate. I was in my mid teens and he took me to the Wizard World comic con and he decided to look around. That's where he got it and then he jokingly asked if she wanted his autograph and she point blankly told him no.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 28, 2018)

Some old handwritten bible in German, and some plaque thing that the last survivors of the Civil War got in the 20's or 30's. It's falling apart now, but still neat.


----------



## AssRock (Mar 28, 2018)

A castle.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 28, 2018)

A couple of spears from Africa and a hunting ritual mask. 

Also, the Anarchist Cookbook shit is rumored (probably true) to have had CIA involvement in it's creation. You know, to help blow up pesky radicals in the 60's.  

I always liked the internet version with all the phreaking boxes and stuff in it. Those were probably just as hairbrained and dangerous though.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 28, 2018)

I found my grandpa's old straight razor in some of our family stuff the other day. Made in Evansville, Indiana- makes sense since he was from Vincennes. Not brave enough to shave with it though.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Mar 29, 2018)

oneninetyone said:


> A castle.


Ok, I don't think we can let you get away without elaborating on that one...


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 29, 2018)

One of the few things that survived WWII in my family was the diary of my great grand-father, where he describes the last few weeks of WWII, how his clockmaker workshop was ransacked by the red army, how he got deported and then subsequently systematically starved to death along with his wife.

We only got it thanks to a neighbor who managed to hand it over to my grandmother 10 years after the war.



Burgers in the ass said:


> One of my relatives has a copy of Mein Kampf


It's a damn shame, a family friend had already promised his copy of Mein Kampf to someone else years ago, otherwise he'd given it to me...
It is hand signed by the author.


----------



## Caddchef (Mar 29, 2018)

My dad lives in France and owns a 1871 ball and cap sixshot revolver that he regually fires, i don't think he's ever managed to hit anything ove 20 yards though despite it's stated range being over 200.


----------



## Save the Loli (Mar 29, 2018)

My great uncle was a multi-millionaire art collector, Vietnam veteran, and lived in a neighborhood in the middle of nowhere where he and all his neighbors had restraining orders against each other. Once I went to his house, and I saw his huge collection of art and statues, which filled most of his house. Me and my dad didn't get too much from his estate though when he died, just an authentic painting from an obscure late 19th century Italian artist (worth a few hundred) and a few decades-old wooden statues.



Keystone said:


> Some old handwritten bible in German, and some plaque thing that the last survivors of the Civil War got in the 20's or 30's. It's falling apart now, but still neat.



My house has a plaque of one of my great-great whatever uncle's discharge letters from his Civil War service, signed by Ambrose Burnside (the guy with the crazy sideburns) when he was Governor of Rhode Island. I have no idea who he even was, and it isn't something you'd get from being one of the last Civil War vets.


----------



## AssRock (Mar 29, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Ok, I don't think we can let you get away without elaborating on that one...



Without powerlevelling too much and potentially doxing my extended family; it's a grade 1 historical building in England, was constructed in the 15th century, and remodeled in the 19th century to be more of a private residence.  It was also used to defend against invading French forces.  It's still lived in by relatives who only open it up to the public on special occasions.

But I don't live in England, so I've never had the opportunity to drop by.


----------



## GaryGrey (Mar 29, 2018)

Father had his favorite player sign a game 7 world series ticket.  By having the player sign the ticket lost significant value, since it is now such a niche piece.  Even the player made that comment when signing the ticket.  Grandma has a complete set (box and all) of the original Jarts and we got to play with them as kids (with parents hovering over us at all times).  She also had a vuvuzela and for the longest time we had all thought it was a t-ball stand you could just make annoying sounds with.





Interesting toy that I have is a Gamecom.  Asked for a Gameboy Pocket and instead got the Gamecom.  Have the game Lights Out, Henry, Batman & Robin, and Willams Arcade Classics.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 29, 2018)

I have a first addition copy of The Circus of Dr. Lao left to me by my father. It has some very un PC illustration in it. I don't know where he got it from.



Syaoran Li said:


> My dad gave me his old copy of the First Edition core rulebook for Vampire: The Masquerade he bought way back in 1993 as a gift for my eighteenth birthday.


You just made me feel old I hope you happy with yourself.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Mar 29, 2018)

oneninetyone said:


> Without powerlevelling too much and potentially doxing my extended family; it's a grade 1 historical building in England, was constructed in the 15th century, and remodeled in the 19th century to be more of a private residence.  It was also used to defend against invading French forces.  It's still lived in by relatives who only open it up to the public on special occasions.
> 
> But I don't live in England, so I've never had the opportunity to drop by.


Which castle is it?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Mar 29, 2018)

My grandpa was with the Peace Corps and was stationed in Somalia, where he acqired this interesting object which was passed down to us when he passed last year. (I don't have a photo of ours, but this is similar)


 
This is actually a headrest, used because Somalia is one of those places in Africa where you don't want to sleep with your head touching the ground. Too many massive bugs that might attempt to burrow straight into your ears.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 30, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> My grandpa was with the Peace Corps and was stationed in Somalia, where he acqired this interesting object which was passed down to us when he passed last year. (I don't have a photo of ours, but this is similar)
> View attachment 414472
> This is actually a headrest, used because Somalia is one of those places in Africa where you don't want to sleep with your head touching the ground. Too many massive bugs that might attempt to burrow straight into your ears.



Have you ever tried it? Some people swear it's better than a pillow. But it looks like it would hurt to me. Then again anything is better than having surprise bug larva crawling out of your ears one day.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Mar 30, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> Have you ever tried it? Some people swear it's better than a pillow. But it looks like it would hurt to me. Then again anything is better than having surprise bug larva crawling out of your ears one day.


I haven't, I feel like it wouldn't work for someone like me who changes positions 80 times a night.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Mar 30, 2018)

China from the wreck of the Andrea Doria.

My brother-in-law is a crazy scuba diver (quite a few people have died trying to "dive the Doria"). 
He has done a few other big/technical dives on ocean liners but you are not supposed to take stuff from those sites.


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Mar 30, 2018)

My dad has his mother's immigration papers from when she fled Poland to New York during WWII. When the immigration officer asked her what her birth date was, she realized she didn't know because Poles didn't celebrate birthdays back then and her family book that contained her birth record had been lost in the war. So she took a wild guess and declared her birth date to be March 29, 1932.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 1, 2018)

Generations of undiagnosed Autism. Seriously.


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Apr 1, 2018)

One of my relatives who's been in and out involved in some lucrative businesses had a Bengal tiger, from when it was an adolescent, like a pet/dog. I don't wanna call it a that because that kind of animal isn't a pet or a dog but that's what it was. He raised it and it was just this free roaming big-ass tiger that was essentially a normal man's German shepherd. He actually had a few exotic animals but I don't remember what else. I don't wanna say too much about my family but my great grandfather got a bunch of medals in the first world war, he saved a cannon from capture and his men, but didn't get the highest medal because he went against his immediate superior's orders not to do so and that it was a suicide mission. He was a veteran of Vimy ridge and the medals though in my family went to a specific family member.


----------

